# Miens MAC Collection - Pic heavy



## Mien (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey there, lovely Specktrettes!! ​ 
It's been almost 2 years since Specktra got me all excited about MAC: I've bought my first MAC items back in May 2007 (around that time Strange Hybrid was released in Europe) and I was hooked right away, the following pics are the result of that addiction! ​ 





​ 
Even though I still love many other brands I'd say about 60-70% of my make-up is MAC Cosmetics and I just _love_ all of it, so I figured it'd be easier to only photograph that part of my collection.

This is hardly the biggest collection here on Specktra,
 but I still think you guys may enjoy seeing it!​ 
 Sooo.. fasten your seat belts and enjoy the ride. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
The basics:




​ 
MSF's, Beautypowders, bronzer, blushes etc:




​ 
Mineralize Sheersheen powders, pearlizer, Solarbits:




​ 
CCB's, Richmetal Highlighters (plus a MetalX e/s):




​ 
Shadesticks, paintstick:




​ 
Fluidlines, Chromalines, Paintpots:




​ 
Glitter Eye Liners, Liquid Last Liners:




​ 
Eye pencils (pearlglide, kholpower, softsparkle etc.):




​ 
Full-size pigments:














​ 
Pigment/glitter vials, samples:




​ 
Mineralize Eyeshadows (mono's/duo's/trio's):




​ 
Eyeshadows: 





(Can you tell I'm an eyeshadow-gal?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












​ 
Eyeshadow Quads (Pre-made):




​ 
Eyeshadow Trio's and Palette's:




​ 
Eyeshadow Suite Duo's:




​ 
Lipsticks/glasses, Lipgelées, TLC-Sticks etc: (including some other brands)




​ 
Tendertones, Disney TLC:




​ 
Nail Laquers:




​ 
That's it guys, hope you enjoyed the eyecandy.
I didn't take pics of my postcards, bags/pouches, brushes and skincare, figured it wouldn't be that interesting to see. And someway, somehow one nail lacquer managed to get away from the picture-taking-party: Demi-Blanc. ​ 
Although I took these pics last week, they're already dated: I went MAC shopping this weeked and ended up buying Marine Ultra and Neo-Orange piggies, Marine Ultra and Rich Purple Chromalines and Girl Groove Glitter Eye Liner and there's still some BBR items on their way over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just can't help myself when it comes to MAC!

xx Mien.​


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

I COVET YOUR EYESHADOWS O_O;;;;
Great collection!! <3


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great collection! You have a ton of amazing stuff. And I'm actually surprised you didn't depot your eyeshadows for B2M..think of all the free things you could get with that! Haha.


----------



## Mien (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks sweeties! 

We actually don't have a B2M programme in Holland! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, I would like to organise my eyeshadows in palette's but I'm scared of ruining them when depotting, I've tried it once and that didn't go too well.. Most of them are LE so I'd be devastated if I broke 'em. Haha, I've been in doubt over this for so long!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Apr 2, 2009)

You Have such a Fabulous collection!

thanks for sharing


----------



## GGBlu (Apr 2, 2009)

Want.  All.  Of.  It.

Awesome collection!

If you ever decide to depot, you would have THE most gorgeous palettes.  Maybe you can mail the pots to someone you trust in a country that does have B2M, give them a list of what you want, and have them mail it all back?  I'm sure, even with the price you'd pay for shipping, you'd still end up making out on the deal.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice collection!


----------



## nursie (Apr 2, 2009)

small or large i LOVE looking at collections, but honey yours is far from SMALL! you've got an awesome collection! we have b2mac here, but i love my eyeshadows in their cute little pots and that's where they are staying!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 2, 2009)

gorgeous collection


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 2, 2009)

I am DROOLING at all of the nail lacquers and MSFs!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 3, 2009)

I absolutely love your MAC collection!!!! The pigments and eyeshadows and MSFs were TDF!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 3, 2009)

wow.. awsome collection.. i love all ur stuff


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool Collection!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 5, 2009)

What an awesome collection. Your pigment collection is amazing, I'm jealous!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful collection! I love your eyeshadows!


----------



## Sophie040 (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## crazeddiva (Apr 16, 2009)

Me likey. I love it.


----------



## aiwoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

woah it's like shopping through someone else's collection. haha i love it!!


----------



## geeko (May 5, 2009)

very nice collection


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jul 1, 2009)

Love your collection! Quick question -- how do you store all your eyeshadow pots?


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 2, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## val-x (Jul 2, 2009)

Mind showing us how you organize your goodies?


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 3, 2009)

Love your collection especially your pigments.  Cant wait til mine is as bug as yours.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 23, 2009)

l enjoyed viewing your collection! love the pigments display


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 24, 2009)

Your colection is beautiful.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, stunning collection!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

lovee all the pigments


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Check out my blog for an easy depotting tutorial! I was really scared, but I didn't mess up any of them. The trick is to be gentle!

Even if you don't have B2M in Holland, you could make a fortune (or get tons of product) by selling or swapping your empties away!


----------

